# Bunduq Oil Co.



## Bangalow (Feb 16, 2016)

Need info on Bunduq Oil Producing Co. and Al Yousef Travel Agency. Have been offered a position and need to know if it's genuine.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Bangalow said:


> Need info on Bunduq Oil Producing Co. and Al Yousef Travel Agency. Have been offered a position and need to know if it's genuine.


Both companies seem legit but I had a friend last year get an offer from a major company that turned out to be fake so that is not saying much. It was very professionally done.

I must say if you are getting an offer for oil field work you are one of the few.

One way to check is to see if the email addresses are from the company and not hotmail or gmail, etc. Then call the main switchboard in Abu Dhabi and ask for the person that is making the offer. If they provide only mobile numbers that is also a clue.

There will also not be a payment needed from your end for this job.

Good luck.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are asking about an oil company and a travel agent - then probably a scam.
Normally oil company offers you a job - but you need to pay "processing fees" to the travel agent.
If you did this - you would not have the job and you would lose the fees.
Very typical advance fee scam.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bangalow (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you xdoodle******


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Bunduq is legit, but the offer isn't.


----------



## Bangalow (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers Mate


----------



## Volrath16 (Jan 5, 2016)

Missing that company name from my list of weekly offers from different companies within diferent Emirates !


----------

